# Snowplow on ATV adjustment



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

My plow has two pads on the backside of it, plow looks to be height adjustable by using washers as shim's on the pads. Question in, what is the correct way to adjust the plow height by using them? What is the correct height to set your plow at?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you are plowing concrete or asphalt adjust the height so you scrape off the snow but not scratch up the surface. If your blade rides on the surface you will prematurely wear out the blade. 

On gravel it's a little more difficult. Prior to the gravel being froze I set my blade higher since the pads sink in. Once the ground is frozen I drop my plow lower. It only takes a minute to change height, experiment.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

I have an asphalt driveway, I put a piece of cardboard (the kind in a cereal box) under the blade, then adjust the pads so you can just slide the card board out. Try to do this on a flat spot on your garage or driveway.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I plow a LOT of asphalt and a considerable amount of gravel/dirt lane. I set my pads so they don't touch until the blade may start to dig into one of the lanes. As for the blacktop, having the blade resting on the drive and landings doesn't hurt a thing.  However with a bad asphalt job, it may work some of the top stone from the asphalt. I have our drive sealed every three (3) years regardless.

As for the wear bar wearing out, its an easy fix by just replacing it with a piece of 1/2" thick, 4" wide, your choice of length from Alro Steel. Drill the mounting holes in the center of the 4" width. The bar wears slowly and once it wears to the point of needing changing, just unbolt it and turn it over. For less than $40 you can get the steel cut to length at Alro and use that piece for years. I have a 60" blade and the last I bought was around $35. The wider (1/2") edge doesn't seem to wear on the blacktop like the 1/4" wear bar does.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

I put a 3/4" thick piece of UHMW bar on my plow to replace the steel wear bar. I think it was about $50 from U.S. Plastics. It's supposed to wear better than steel and it's so slick it just glides on concrete. I think a 5 foot piece was the minimum purchase. I have a 4 foot blade, so I took the extra and cut two wear shoes for my two-stage snow blower. I think the snowblower will wear out before the UHMW shoes do!


----------

